# How to make vinyl sticky again?



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

I had some Vinyl sticker signs made up for my watersports business (2' by 3').

However one of my staff stuck one of the stickers in the wrong place. It has now been removed off the wooden backing.

Although the material looks perfect, it has lost its adhesion. Is there any product I can use to spray or paint on the back to turn my lovely Vinyl poster back into a sticky sticker?

My other alternative is to pay for a new one, but if I can get away with restoring the adhesion, that would be preferable.

Thanks,

Richie


----------



## Brewzer (Oct 2, 2010)

Try spraying it with water and a couple drops of dishwashing soap, this. May reactivate the adhesive.


----------

